# Trouver l'adresse IP d'une imprimante



## sharky (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Est ce possible depuis son MAC de voit l'adresse IP de toutes les machines branchées sur son réseau ethernet ? J'essaie d'accéder à une imprimante qui change chaque fois d'IP, et malheureusement l'écran de cette dernière et cassé donc je ne peux pas imprimer la configuration

merci !


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2008)

Lorsque tu ajoutes une imprimante, tu sélectionnes IP et il te trouve tout ce qu'il y a sur le réseau


----------



## sharky (25 Mars 2008)

merci mais ca ne me donne pas l'adresse Ip de l'imprimante. Je n'ai aucun soucis pour la trouver et imprimer, amis j'ai besoin de son Ip pour m'y connecter au travers de mon navigateur web. Désolé si j'ai pas été clair


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2008)

sharky a dit:


> merci mais ca ne me donne pas l'adresse Ip de l'imprimante. Je n'ai aucun soucis pour la trouver et imprimer, amis j'ai besoin de son Ip pour m'y connecter au travers de mon navigateur web. Désolé si j'ai pas été clair



Autant pour moi 

Je pense qu'un logiciel comme WakeOnLan (petite recherche sur google) fera l'affaire 

Pharmacos


----------

